# Company of Heroes - Problem mit der Auflösung



## Painkiller (26. September 2011)

*Company of Heroes - Problem mit der Auflösung*

Moin @ all

Ich hab da ein kleines Problem mit der Auflösung bei Company of Heroes. 

Das Spiel läuft bei mir über Steam. Hab mir dort das Complete Pack gegönnt. 

Als Monitor kommt ein Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 zum Einsatz. 

Folgendes Problem: 

Sobald ich in den Optionen die Auslösung auf Full-HD ändere, habe ich rings um das Bild einen ca. 2cm dicken Rahmen. 
Hat jemand eine Idee wie man dieses Problem aus der Welt schaffen kann?

Schon mal besten Dank für die Hilfe!  

PS: Das gleiche Problem hab ich auch bei Prototype (ebenfalls Steam). Bei allen anderen Spielen tritt dieses Verhalten nicht auf. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## michelthemaster (26. September 2011)

*AW: Company of Heroes - Problem mit der Auflösung*

Hey Pain, erst mal Glückwunsch zur deiner Entscheidung, eines der besten RTS gekauft zu haben, dass in dem letzten Jahrzehnt rausgekommen ist, Coh ist einfach nur geil. Zu deinem Problem: Ich habe genau das Gleiche nur bei Farcry 2. Ich nutze Hdmi und habe das auch sonst bei keinem anderen Spiel. Wenn ich die Auflösung auf (zB) 1680x1050 stelle, ist der "schwarze Rahmen" weg, aber das ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache mit nem Full-HD Monitor ^^

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Painkiller (26. September 2011)

*AW: Company of Heroes - Problem mit der Auflösung*



> Hey Pain, erst mal Glückwunsch zur deiner Entscheidung, eines der besten RTS gekauft zu haben, dass in dem letzten Jahrzehnt rausgekommen ist


Ich hatte es ja vorher schon, nur wollte ich es auf Steam haben. 



> Wenn ich die Auflösung auf (zB) 1680x1050 stelle, ist der "schwarze Rahmen" weg, aber das ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache mit nem Full-HD Monitor ^^


Eben! Ich frag mich gerade ob man in der Config-Datei was drehen kann.


----------



## michelthemaster (26. September 2011)

*AW: Company of Heroes - Problem mit der Auflösung*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich hatte es ja vorher schon, nur wollte ich es auf Steam haben.
> 
> 
> Eben! Ich frag mich gerade ob man in der Config-Datei was drehen kann.


 
Haha, Pain, bei mir genauso ^^ Hatte es auch schon vorher, aber es schadet nie, eine Version mehr zu haben, zB für Lan. Weißt du eigentlich, ob es auch über Steam geupdatet wird? Das ist nämlich das Allerschlimmste an Coh, die ständigen Patches 

Gruß

Micha

PS: Vielleicht steigt ja mal jemand hier ein, der sich des Problems unsereiner annehmen kann.


----------



## Painkiller (26. September 2011)

*AW: Company of Heroes - Problem mit der Auflösung*



> Weißt du eigentlich, ob es auch über Steam geupdatet wird?


Wird es..  



> Vielleicht steigt ja mal jemand hier ein, der sich des Problems unsereiner annehmen kann.


Na ich hoffs doch^^


----------

